# estate agents / 6 month let Nicosia



## mesaka (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I've been lurking on the site for a month or so while waiting for the administrative details of my job posting to Cyprus to be sorted out. Its been very instructive and useful to get background on what I should be doing / thinking about as part of the move.

Anyway now I know for sure that I and my family will be moving to Cyprus for a 6 month period from September this year on secondment from my normal job. I've contacted a couple of estate agents to try and find out about property rental (looking for a furnished 4 bedroom property in Nicosia) but as its only for a relatively short period I don't seem to be having any luck in tracking down an agent that wants to help me! I just wondered if anyone on here can recommend an agent / other option to find somewhere to live.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mesaka said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been lurking on the site for a month or so while waiting for the administrative details of my job posting to Cyprus to be sorted out. Its been very instructive and useful to get background on what I should be doing / thinking about as part of the move.
> 
> ...



The problem is that 6 months is such a weird time.
Most long term lets are for at least 12 months and short term lets would work out very expensive over a 6 month period.
However as it during the quiet period for holiday lets I would suggest that you contact holiday apartment owner on some of the sites like owners direct etc and see if they are willing to give you good rate over the winter rather than have thier places empty.


----------



## mesaka (Mar 2, 2009)

Veronica said:


> The problem is that 6 months is such a weird time.
> Most long term lets are for at least 12 months and short term lets would work out very expensive over a 6 month period.
> However as it during the quiet period for holiday lets I would suggest that you contact holiday apartment owner on some of the sites like owners direct etc and see if they are willing to give you good rate over the winter rather than have thier places empty.


Thanks - unfortunately I can't find any house that large for let on those sites in Nicosia (probably because its not a prime tourist area). 

Its strange I can see I am looking at the mid to top end of the range in terms of prices; there is an economic downturn so I would expect that it should be easier to rent but no-one seems that interested. I can understand that 6 months is not ideal but I would have thought that a guarenteed 6 month rent was better than a property being empty for that time. maybe its to do with estate agents fees I guess?

Anyway, any other ideas?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mesaka said:


> Thanks - unfortunately I can't find any house that large for let on those sites in Nicosia (probably because its not a prime tourist area).
> 
> Its strange I can see I am looking at the mid to top end of the range in terms of prices; there is an economic downturn so I would expect that it should be easier to rent but no-one seems that interested. I can understand that 6 months is not ideal but I would have thought that a guarenteed 6 month rent was better than a property being empty for that time. maybe its to do with estate agents fees I guess?
> 
> Anyway, any other ideas?


Maybe you should look at the villages between Limassol and Nicosia.
Again there are sites where owners advertise direct so there are no estate agents fees involved and as you say I am sure that some would behappy to have 6 months rental at a reduced rate rather than have their properites standing empty over the winter months.


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi, we were looking for a 6 month let and contacted a helpful agent if you PM me I will give you the details. 

Regards Lynn


----------



## mesaka (Mar 2, 2009)

Just to prove my newbie status - I would PM if I knew how... Do I need to have made a certain number of posts to do it or how is it done?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mesaka said:


> Just to prove my newbie status - I would PM if I knew how... Do I need to have made a certain number of posts to do it or how is it done?


Hi mesaka,
You need to have made 5 good posts before you PM but lynno can send you a visitor message with the details.

Veronica


----------



## algorfa (May 12, 2007)

Hi,

I understand from my friend in Cyprus who deals in property you may find it difficult to find a place just for 6 months, most are 12 month rentals.

Dave


----------



## saouadi (Apr 16, 2009)

*rent - July 1 - Dec 31*



mesaka said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been lurking on the site for a month or so while waiting for the administrative details of my job posting to Cyprus to be sorted out. Its been very instructive and useful to get background on what I should be doing / thinking about as part of the move.
> 
> ...


HELLO:

My family and I will be moving to Nicosia for 6 months (July 1 - Dec 31)..I was planning on making contacts with agents in the near future. Please let me know if you have made any progress looking for a 6 month lease. I am in the same situation, i.e. I am looking for a furnished 3 or 4 bedroom property preferably in Engomi or Agios Demetios (???).
Any fedback would be very much appreciated.


----------



## mesaka (Mar 2, 2009)

saouadi said:


> HELLO:
> 
> My family and I will be moving to Nicosia for 6 months (July 1 - Dec 31)..I was planning on making contacts with agents in the near future. Please let me know if you have made any progress looking for a 6 month lease. I am in the same situation, i.e. I am looking for a furnished 3 or 4 bedroom property preferably in Engomi or Agios Demetios (???).
> Any fedback would be very much appreciated.


No luck so far but, yes, lets share tips - ideally publically as it seems that this is not, after all, such an uncommon problem!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

there is a listing in one of the local papers for a just such a house in Makedonitissa (part of Engomi) doesn't list a price and I doubt they would wait till July let alone Sept.

When I moved here I contacted about a dozen agents that had listings in the paper, most didn't even returned my calls. Then a family member called an agent they know who took me around to see houses for a whole morning. He did not have keys to any of the houses and the only one we ended up seeing was one that has a housekeeper. I ended up finding a house from a classifieds paper. Maybe if you advertise in one of the classifieds papers or ask the person you'll be working for for help on this.


----------



## mesaka (Mar 2, 2009)

theresoon said:


> there is a listing in one of the local papers for a just such a house in Makedonitissa (part of Engomi) doesn't list a price and I doubt they would wait till July let alone Sept.
> 
> When I moved here I contacted about a dozen agents that had listings in the paper, most didn't even returned my calls. Then a family member called an agent they know who took me around to see houses for a whole morning. He did not have keys to any of the houses and the only one we ended up seeing was one that has a housekeeper. I ended up finding a house from a classifieds paper. Maybe if you advertise in one of the classifieds papers or ask the person you'll be working for for help on this.


Thanks for the info. This is much more complicated than I ever imagined! As regards the press - which in Nicosia is seen as the one with the most adverts / widest coverage for property?


----------



## algorfa (May 12, 2007)

mesaka said:


> No luck so far but, yes, lets share tips - ideally publically as it seems that this is not, after all, such an uncommon problem!


Have you had any luck with Chris from Simply Cyprus, did she contact you, I gave her your e.mail address.

Dave


----------



## mesaka (Mar 2, 2009)

algorfa said:


> Have you had any luck with Chris from Simply Cyprus, did she contact you, I gave her your e.mail address.
> 
> Dave


Yes, thanks, I did get an e-mail and we discussed in more detail our requirements. However, as the Easter period has meant lots of people are away this has not yet actually been translated into anything conctrete to consider.


----------



## algorfa (May 12, 2007)

mesaka said:


> Yes, thanks, I did get an e-mail and we discussed in more detail our requirements. However, as the Easter period has meant lots of people are away this has not yet actually been translated into anything conctrete to consider.


That's OK then, I did not want them to forget you considering it appears you are having problems getting a place to stay.

If you do not get anywhere with them or they do not come back to you, let me know and I will chase it up for you.

Good luck with the move.

Dave


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

mesaka said:


> Thanks for the info. This is much more complicated than I ever imagined! As regards the press - which in Nicosia is seen as the one with the most adverts / widest coverage for property?


I recommend Xryses Efkaries which comes out on Fridays. Unfortunately, it's in Greek but you should be able to find someone to help decode. At one point, I believe they had a monthly English version but not sure if that's still in force. 

The English weekly is Cyprus Weekly (also comes out on Fridays) and there are some listings in there though those tend to be on the higher priced side. There's a daily as well (Cyprus Mail) but I've found their real estate listings to be lacking.


----------

